# Wahrscheinlich triviales Problem, aber komm nicht weiter



## wm (29. Apr 2011)

Ich programmiere ein Plugin und habe noch ein Nachbarprojekt im Eclipse. Beim Aufruf der Datei 
MANIFEST.MF (rechte Maustaste: 'Run As' -> 'Eclipse Application') , um mein Plugin zu testen, bekomme ich eine Exception auf eine Klasse, die im Nachbarprojekt existiert:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ...

Die Klasse exisitiert im Nachbarprojekt und das Nachbarprojekt ist in den Properties meines Projektes eingebunden. Das scheint aber für die Lauffähigkeit des Plugin nicht ausreichend zu sein.

Wie kann ich die Ressourcen des Nachbarprojektes mit in mein Plugin einbinden?


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2011)

Ist das "Nachbarprojekt" ein OSGi Bundle?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Apr 2011)

(alles in der manifest.mf)
wenn plugin: plugin einbinden oder das notwendige package importieren
wenn es ein standard-java-projekt ist: unter dem tab runtime (wars glaube ich) die jar im classpath bekannt geben


----------



## wm (29. Apr 2011)

das ist ein Projekt, das Klassen für die Schnittstellen zum Server zur Verfügung stellt.

Es gibt keine .jar, ergo müsste ich die .jar vom Nachbarprojekt erzeugen und anschließend im Projekt von meinem Plugin einbinden. Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Sonecc (29. Apr 2011)

Tomate hat im Prinzip alles gesagt, was dazug gesagt werden muss.

Deinen letzten Satz kann ich übrigens ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen. Vor allem warum du glaubst, dass du eine Jar bräuchtest um sie in das Plugin einzubinden wird mir absolut nicht klar.


----------



## wm (29. Apr 2011)

jetzt geht's, Dank für die Mühen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Apr 2011)

@wm:
so mal eine kleine Einführung in das Verwenden vom Forum:
Titel - Eine schöne Sache, man erklärt kurz und knapp was den Leser erwartet. Leider passt hier dein Titel, den er gibt genauso viele Informationen zum Problem wie deine "ausführliche" Beschreibung. Man kann nur raten was du vorhast und nach deiner Erklärung sind wir wohl alle verwirrt. Überlege dir, ob mein erster Post vllt helfen könnte, wenn nicht, dann erkläre uns bitte nochmal genauer das Problem und bedenke: wir kennen dein Projekt nicht, also brauchen wir Zusammenhänge ;-)


----------



## lam_tr (30. Apr 2011)

Hi w,

versuch mal bevor du das Plugin ausführst, unter Run Configurations unter dem Reiter PLugins "Add required PLugins" zu betätigen.

Gruss lam


----------

